# Topsheet board repair!! what do i do?!?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If the cut piece will lay flat again when pressed down, use a small amount of two part epoxy, spread it into the cut, then use two pieces of wood and clamp the shit out of the repair until the epoxy has cured. You may have to sand/file and epoxy that squishes out but at least the topsheet will be back in place.

If it won't lay flat, cut away any excess material and again use two part epoxy to fill the area. This time though you want to spread it evenly almost as if you're sculpting a new topsheet. Then again let it cure and sand/file away.

Epoxy does yellow over time so I've repaired edges that end up looking weird after a couple years. Who cares though as long as the board will still ride...


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> If the cut piece will lay flat again when pressed down, use a small amount of two part epoxy, spread it into the cut, then use two pieces of wood and clamp the shit out of the repair until the epoxy has cured. You may have to sand/file and epoxy that squishes out but at least the topsheet will be back in place.
> 
> If it won't lay flat, cut away any excess material and again use two part epoxy to fill the area. This time though you want to spread it evenly almost as if you're sculpting a new topsheet. Then again let it cure and sand/file away.
> 
> Epoxy does yellow over time so I've repaired edges that end up looking weird after a couple years. Who cares though as long as the board will still ride...


Thanks for the tip. I actually have never worked with epoxy before. Where do i buy some, and what brand or kind do i need to get?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> Thanks for the tip. I actually have never worked with epoxy before. Where do i buy some, and what brand or kind do i need to get?


The last topsheet I repaired was YEARS ago, but I just used 2-part clear epoxy from home depot. It comes in a 2-tube format that you squeeze out onto a piece of plastic (margarine lid works) then you stir it up to mix the hardener with the resin, and then pour the mixture into the crack, and clamp it quick.

LePage | 5 Minute Epoxy Syringe 25Ml | Home Depot Canada

It's hard to really see in the pictures, but you can try closing the gouge by hand, and if it will go back flat I'd try the clamp trick. Use a c-clamp or two on good flat chunks of 2x4 on either side. Clamp it first to test everything out, then slightly loosen the clamps, mix and pour your epoxy (it won't need much inside the crack, about enough to cover a dime)... Clamp it and leave for 24 hours.

Worse comes to worse if it doesn't work right, you could just cut/file away the loose piece of topsheet then pour some epoxy in the wound and shape it once it's cured...


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

From the looks of it, I think you should be able to clamp that no problem. As poutanen said, you should be able to use just about any general-purpose epoxy for a repair this small. A basic 2-part epoxy adhesive from a home improvement or auto parts store should be fine. It may not be an issue since the damage is fresh, but make sure the area is clean (ideally with acetone or MEK if you have it) and dry. Then mix the epoxy according to the directions and use a small disposable brush or spreader to coat both sides of the repair area. Clamp and let cure. Use enough to coat it but not so much it oozes everywhere. You might want to put wax paper between the topsheet and wood block or clamp just to ensure the clamp or block doesn't stick to the topsheet from any excess epoxy.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 18, 2011)

i found a similar kind. I have my board sitting on a clamp between some wood. It's been sitting there for around an hour so far. How long should i keep it there for?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> i found a similar kind. I have my board sitting on a clamp between some wood. It's been sitting there for around an hour so far. How long should i keep it there for?


The package should say. LePage "5-minute" epoxy says 24 hours for full cure...


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> i found a similar kind. I have my board sitting on a clamp between some wood. It's been sitting there for around an hour so far. How long should i keep it there for?


Next time working with epoxy try to use gloves. Although the first time you use it, you won't have a reaction, you can become sensitive to the chemicals in it.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks for all the help. the board should be done in about an hour to cure. I've already taken the clamp off, as well as the two pieces of wood. It looks great, almost like there's no damage, except for the fact that there's a bit of white glue on the topsheet, but looks to be peelable, though i won't mess with it, for fear of creating a crack or something lol.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hatsofftoya said:


> thanks for all the help. the board should be done in about an hour to cure. I've already taken the clamp off, as well as the two pieces of wood. It looks great, almost like there's no damage, except for the fact that there's a bit of white glue on the topsheet, but looks to be peelable, though i won't mess with it, for fear of creating a crack or something lol.


Did you use white epoxy or something? Should be able to cut/sand that away without creating another crack if it was the right kind of epoxy. Try a razor blade and just carefully shave it away. You could probably do it now if it's not 100% cured...

Looks good! :yahoo:


----------

